# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  IFBB vs DeMilia Situation

## ScoopNYC

Good article about the big IFBB drama thats going on with Wayne Demillia. 
At the Pro Muscle Online site. 

www.ProMuscleOnline.com

----------


## Russ616

> Good article about the big IFBB drama thats going on with Wayne Demillia. 
> At the Pro Muscle Online site. 
> 
> www.ProMuscleOnline.com


Very interesting article, I wonder what will come of the sitition..

----------


## nsa

There's gonna be a Sh*tstorm if they actually expelled people from the ifbb for competing in other contests.

----------


## Russ616

> There's gonna be a Sh*tstorm if they actually expelled people from the ifbb for competing in other contests.


I don't think it will come to that...

----------

